# Waiting on princess Mia



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

She was exposed to buck for 3 wks straight. Due dates range from feb 20-mar 10. I'm surprised she's still hanging on to them kids! She did not kid last year so this is her first year for me 2nd kidding total but I'm trying to judge her by typical signs however she isn't giving me many! Getting tired of waiting!!! How many do you all think ??

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking twins, and I'll say a bot and a girl, March 11th  Now watch me be completely wrong! :lol: 

And whatever your feeding protocol is, you are doing great, because she looks incredibly healthy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with the twin guess! And for serious - what are you feeding her? Look at how shiny that coat is! And no hips or spine sticking up for a heavily pregnant dairy doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol she loves her feed!! I put her on a diet last spring bc she was close to this size with no kids last year! She gets peanut beet pulp and noble goat I believe mixed with goat chow 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Correction we feed dumor goat feed and the dumor sweet feed mixed and add some peanuts as treats and some beet pulp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah she looks great.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So today she peed and had two big squeezes or contractions I guess think she's close bc she really didn't pee during those squeezes and she's pawed ground and lays on her side and moans but she always moans especially while eating so I'm not really paying attention to moans as labor sign. She's not stringing like my other goat did both kiddings she had, so this girl is really confusing me. I gave her another big chunk of straw and I'm half expecting to go back out after lunch to dried off kids!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is beautiful. My doe recently kidded and did not have any of that amber discharge that people talk about. She went right into having the kids. Have you checked the ligs on your girls?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah hers are gone as of this morning bc they were extremely hard all week so I def noticed. My other doe I can't feel them as good on as this one. This will be my 3rd kidding season and the fussy two were with my oldest doe and I always have to pull hers out so I'm nervous for a normal birth!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Checked her 15 mins ago and still no kids


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty sure she's dropped and is very uncomfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oooohhhh , can't wait  keep us updated !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Officially in labor!! She is eating a large glob of mucus!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Triplets posted them in announcements and kidding koral!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

